# Shetlands and weight bearing



## gambler (Jan 9, 2008)

We just bought a Shetland gelding , 11 hands, for my 45 lb grandaughter. How long will she be able to ride him? Also how much can he pull happily while driving??


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2008)

The general rule of tumb for Shetlands is that they can carry up to 1/3 of their body weight (including tack and rider) provided the child is a good rider who doesn't flop all over and pull 3x their body weight in a properly balanced cart.

That said - if the pony acts up and is getting away with things that the child is not skilled enough to correct you the adult can get on that pony for short periods of time to correct that behavior! A mature pony in godo condition is not going to be injured by 10 minutes of an adult on its back doing a correction.


----------



## gambler (Jan 9, 2008)

Lewella said:


> The general rule of tumb for Shetlands is that they can carry up to 1/3 of their body weight (including tack and rider) provided the child is a good rider who doesn't flop all over and pull 3x their body weight in a properly balanced cart.
> 
> That said - if the pony acts up and is getting away with things that the child is not skilled enough to correct you the adult can get on that pony for short periods of time to correct that behavior! A mature pony in godo condition is not going to be injured by 10 minutes of an adult on its back doing a correction.






Thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## gambler (Jan 9, 2008)

Lewella said:


> The general rule of tumb for Shetlands is that they can carry up to 1/3 of their body weight (including tack and rider) provided the child is a good rider who doesn't flop all over and pull 3x their body weight in a properly balanced cart.
> 
> That said - if the pony acts up and is getting away with things that the child is not skilled enough to correct you the adult can get on that pony for short periods of time to correct that behavior! A mature pony in godo condition is not going to be injured by 10 minutes of an adult on its back doing a correction.






how much does the average 11 hand pony weigh?


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2008)

Depends on how they are built. A weight tape will give you a ball park figure.


----------



## gambler (Jan 9, 2008)

gambler said:


> Lewella said:
> 
> 
> > The general rule of tumb for Shetlands is that they can carry up to 1/3 of their body weight (including tack and rider) provided the child is a good rider who doesn't flop all over and pull 3x their body weight in a properly balanced cart.
> ...






I have heard of 11 h weighing between 350-550 lbs. That is a big span, lol.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, it all depends on how they are built! The weight range can be pretty wide.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 11, 2008)

I rode a shetland in France who I believe was about 11 hands, definently no bigger. She was not a modern built mare, but of the slightly stockier variety. She had no problem with me and I weigh about 110 lbs, so depending on the build, your pony should be ok for your child for quite a while weight wise.


----------



## gambler (Jan 12, 2008)

jleonard said:


> I rode a shetland in France who I believe was about 11 hands, definently no bigger. She was not a modern built mare, but of the slightly stockier variety. She had no problem with me and I weigh about 110 lbs, so depending on the build, your pony should be ok for your child for quite a while weight wise.






That is what I am hoping!! Miranda is very petite, so I think she will be able to ride him forever, lol! Bullet is arriving today and we are all soooo excited. He is going to be her barrel and gymkhana pony. Yesterday I got him a purty bridle and purple lead and halter and purple Navajo pad. He is gonna be one stylin' pony.


----------

